# Small bowfishing boat for sale



## *DoubleThreat*

14x48 weldcraft with 25 yamaha and 5.5 honda electric start fan with 28" prop. Call or text for more info 830-857-1440


----------



## *DoubleThreat*

Also willing to sell just lights and fan motor,3 250 watt hps in wide angle heads


----------



## *DoubleThreat*

Sold boat but still have fan motor,deck and lights for $750


----------



## *DoubleThreat*

*sold*

sold please delete


----------

